# GenieGo - Slow Downloads on iPhone 6/6+



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Ever since I received my new iPhone 6, the downloads from the GenieGo are taking a really long time. The GenieGo is transcoding the video at the same rate, but transfer to the new iPhone takes 30-40 minutes for an hour long program. Donloads with my previous phone only took a couple/few minutes.

Anyone else having this issue? Is there anywhere that I can report this so that it can be fixed?

Thanks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Since there are numerous reports of issues with the latest iOS version featured on the iPhone 6 devices...it's likely too soon to effectively diagnose performance symptoms.

GenieGo works fine here on iOS v7.2 on the iPhone5 here...so perhaps you'll see some improvement as iOS v8.x is refined.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I reported on the latest DAFI thread that I had download speeds that ranged from 6+ Mbs to 2 with different programs that were already transcoded on GG2.

I didn't use a stopwatch but it was nowhere near 30-40 minutes - so I don't know if it was a reporting problem in the program or something in IOS8. It was also around 3am when I was downloading so I don't think load on my 5ghz wireless was a problem in the variation.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

KCWolfPck said:


> Ever since I received my new iPhone 6, the downloads from the GenieGo are taking a really long time. The GenieGo is transcoding the video at the same rate, but transfer to the new iPhone takes 30-40 minutes for an hour long program. Donloads with my previous phone only took a couple/few minutes.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue? Is there anywhere that I can report this so that it can be fixed?
> 
> Thanks.


Still happening? (Never has a hour long program here been downloaded in minutes, which usually indicates less than ten.)


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I've seen many reports of WiFi problems and iOS8.

Here's another

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2468966,00.asp

Good luck. Hope Apple fixes this and the other problems for the 6 users.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Running iOS 8.0.2 on iPhone 6 and everything download as usual


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm not ruling it out, but I'm not convinced it is WiFi issue. I suspected that myself and ran the SpeedTest app to check. I was getting well over 25 MBPS download and upload via the app test. However, while downloading programs to the GenieGo app, the program was reporting transfer speed in the range of 300-400kbps, and often reverted back to "calculating time".

I assume that it was just a growing pain with a new operating system and was just looking for anyone that had a similar issue. If I continue to have the problem, I will contact DirecTV support to make them aware of the issue.


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Running iOS 8.0.2 on iPhone 6 and everything download as usual


I haven't downloaded anything since I applied the 8.0.2 update, so I'll try again this evening to see if I am having the same issue.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

KCWolfPck said:


> I'm not ruling it out, but I'm not convinced it is WiFi issue.


Everyone's set-up is different, but I've been running iOS 8 all summer on both my iPhone 5 and iPad Air with no wifi issues I've noticed. I just tried a few speedtests on my iPhone 5 (8.0.2) walking around the house. They're not all identical, as you can see, but plenty fast enough for GG file copying at max speed, IMHO:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> Everyone's set-up is different, but I've been running iOS 8 all summer on both my iPhone 5 and iPad Air with no wifi issues I've noticed. I just tried a few speedtests on my iPhone 5 (8.0.2) walking around the house. They're not all identical, as you can see, but plenty fast enough for GG file copying at max speed, IMHO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is your WAN speed which is irrelevant when downloading from the GenieGo

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

peds48 said:


> that is your WAN speed which is irrelevant when downloading from the GenieGo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Well ya, but it shows my LAN wifi is pretty consistent and more than enough for GG copying.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

NR4P said:


> I've seen many reports of WiFi problems and iOS8.
> 
> Here's another
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2468966,00.asp


If you read the likes of _*PC Mag, Android Gazette, Google Chronicle*_, what else would you find???


----------



## KCWolfPck (Jul 10, 2006)

Just reporting back that I've resolved the problem. It was just by wireless network (was connected to 2.4 GHz band instead of 5 GHz). Getting download speeds of 2.3-2.5 MB/sec again now.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Well maybe it was your network, and maybe not.
The reports including the link I attached earlier point out intermittent problems. 
I can attest to that with my GG2.

iPAD Air on 8.0.1
Tried unsuccessfully numerous times to transfer content.
With GG2, transfer speeds can get up to 7mbps.
I was getting less than 1mbps and the GG app (iphone version) kept losing connection.
Rebooted everything, still could not complete one transfer.

Tried my Android, worked perfectly!
Tried iPad Air again, everything back to 7mbps.

Therefore add me to the list of intermittent problems with 8.0.1 on WiFi.
And I do know 8.0.2 is out and am not jumping on it since WiFi was not fixed in it.

And just for safekeeping, I downloaded a 7.1.2 IPSW in case I need to revert. They may not be available for long.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> And I do know 8.0.2 is out and am not jumping on it since WiFi was not fixed in it.


Well release notes said "this release contains *improvements* and *bug fixes *to include&#8230;.."


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

NR4P said:


> And just for safekeeping, I downloaded a 7.1.2 IPSW in case I need to revert. They may not be available for long.


Well, you might as well deleted as Apple stopped signing 7.1.2 yesterday.

http://bit.ly/1u53XmP


----------

